# Reasonable price for a pristine 2007 Hase Pino?



## Boopop (16 Jun 2022)

Hello all,

After a few amusing trips carrying passengers on my Bullitt Cargo Bike, I've been keen to make the experience proper and get a semi recumbent tandem, namely a Hase Pino.

This one has been on sale for a while and the seller seems quite willing to give me a deal on it.

Positives:

Rohloff 14 IGH
Pristine condition (supposedly less than 50 miles cycled.
Negatives:

Old frame. Based on the Rohloff's serial number, it's from 2007.
So, the question is, what do you think is a good price for it? I really want to get one sooner or later but not so much that I'm willing to pay more than it's worth. There are a few second hand models for sale elsewhere without the IGH, and a triple (yuck) chainset set up instead, but I think I'm sold on having another IGH bike.

Cheers.

P.S - Please don't buy it yourself 😂


----------



## Cycleops (16 Jun 2022)

The lowest offer the seller is wiling to take.


----------



## Boopop (16 Jun 2022)

Hmm, I think I'm inclined to disagree that it's that simple @Cycleops. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Jun 2022)

Such a specialist market its very hard to say what is a good price. I quite fancied one a few years back but the then OH said no effing way was she sitting there as a front crumple zone!!

new ones with newer alu frame are £7k+ although not sure frame material makes a huge amount of difference. Rolhoff suits tandems, and the ebay one also has disc brakes. 

alternatively....
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13401695...8MirO8av5Y4gcg%3D%3D|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jun 2022)

Get it, you can always get your money back as they remain a good buy.


----------



## neil_merseyside (17 Jun 2022)

I so want one these for when my clubmates get weaker or wobblier. Sitting on the front isn't a crumple zone thing really, all proto recliners should think of themselves as a circular saw/pedal whack crowd dispersion thing instead


----------



## berlinonaut (29 Jun 2022)

The market for special bikes like trikes, tandems and recumbents is small an special, so hard to decide on an "normal" price. The Pino is a good bike and for the one you found I'd subjectively guess GBP2250 seems not overpriced, given that it does have a Rohloff. On the other hand it seems to be a bit of a buyers market with very few people interested in those bikes. The combination of a tandem with a recumbent makes the pino even more special and the lack of an electric motor makes it less interesting for a lot of people - at least that's the current situation in Germany.
Regarding the "old frame": The Pino has been massively overhauled in about 2020 with a massively different frame. Before that, at some point there was a switch from steel to aluminum (I'd guess roughly around 2010, when about they did this with the Kettwiesel as well). I've no idea if this was a relevant change from a user's perpective. But I do know, that "old frame" in regards of a Pino can mean a lot more 

First there was the "Periscope" that later should become the Pino:













Then there was the Pino







then there was the version we are talking about. I think this may be the steel frame, the small ad where I took the pic from said the bike would be from 2009




Then it became aluminium:




... and sometimes a bit of a SUV:




And finally, there was a major frame redesign in 2020:


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (28 Sep 2022)

Hase kept the steel frame on the Pino for a while - the aluminium Kett came in about 2006 (that’s when mine was made), a while later it was the Lepus and finally the Pino


----------

